# MP40 noisy?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Decided to revive my MP40wes and give my tank a little more flow so purchased MP40QD wetside assembly and MP40QD driver upgrade kit.

Well, there's less noise now but the dry side is still noisy. Much quieter for sure but you could still hear mechanical rolling sound from it. At full speed it is very obvious from a distance, and you could definitely feel the vibration if you touch the dry side.

This has been an issue ever since it was brand new (~5+ years old) and I was very disappointed with the Ecotech support for not being able to resolve the issue back then.

So what's the next step? New QD dry side? No way that's happening.

Anyway, I should have known better. The dry side is a very simple device mechanically, and the source of the noise/vibrarion I feel can only come from the bearing. Apparently this is not a rare issue, it seems a lot of people suffer from this. While looking for other solutions, I came across this post:

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1901337

and yes, I will give it a try.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I have an mp10W with the same issue, I did some research and came to conclusion it is a bearing problem as well. Have not bothered to fix it yet but I'm interested to see how yours turns out.


----------

